# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Besoin d'aide - Chaton accidenté 1 mois paraplégique - Urgent

## Marine39

Bonjour à tous, 

Nous avons été appelées en urgence sur un site de prolifération : une quinzaine de chatons de 1 mois à 4 mois et 4 mamans. Nous avons stérilisées les femelles. 

A force de patience, nous avons trappés 8 chatons de 4 mois. 
Sur les 8, un chaton a dû être emmené d'urgence chez le vétérinaire : son oeil était perdu, nous avons dû lui enlever. Aujourd'hui, il se porte bien et sera proposé à l'adoption d'ici quelques semaines. 

*Sur les 4 chatons de 1 mois, un a été victime d'un accident. 
* 
Il s'était réfugié dans le moteur d'une voiture, sauf que le conducteur ne l'a pas vu et a démarré le moteur... Le petit a été conduit lui aussi en urgence chez le vétérinaire. Résultats après plusieurs radios et examens : il a une fracture d'une vertèbre qui est luxée, elle s'est déplacée et a écrasé la moelle osseuse. Selon le vétérinaire, il restera probablement toujours paraplégique, avec peu de chance d'irréversibilité. De plus, les nerfs qui vont de la queue au sphincter sont eux aussi touchés : incontinence urinaire et fécale. 

*Malgré son handicap, il est plein de vie, joueur et ronronneur. Malgré les difficultés financières, Alysson de l'association HANDICATS a décidé de l'accueillir pour lui sauver la vie. Le petit a été rebaptisé HEAVEN, et rejoindra sa nouvelle famille Lundi.* 

Nous avons besoin d'aide pour régler la facture du petit HEAVEN chez le vétérinaire. Il faut compter 6 jours d'hospitalisations, des radios et examens, des consultations ainsi qu'une amputation de la queue. 

L'association HANDICATS ne peux pas prendre en charge cette facture, et nous ne la remercierons jamais assez pour avoir accepter d'accueillir notre petit protégé. 

Nous faisons donc un appel aux dons pour nous aider à payer cette facture. Nous sommes des particulières, et devons déjà "assumer" les frais pour les 8 autres chatons du sauvetage (traitements anti puces, vermifuges, identification, vaccination et stérilisation si l'on peux) et les 3 frères et soeurs de HEAVEN. Aucune association n'ayant répondu positivement à notre appel à l'aide. Toutes les caisses sont vides, malheureusement. 

Nous ne savons pas encore le montant, je récupère la facture Lundi, au départ du petit. 

*Si vous souhaitez nous aider vous pouvez envoyer votre don : 
*
- paypal : marielaurefavier@hotmail.fr (pensez à noter "Chaton HEAVEN")
- chéque : Annie DEQUIDT 13 rue jolie 39100 FOUCHERANS - ordre : Clinique Vétérinaire des Vanneaux
- espéce : Adresse ci-dessus

Si vous ne pouvez pas participer à ce sauvetage, n'hésitez pas à partager cet appel aux dons


**************************************************  **********

*Montant de la facture : 306 EUROS
*
*Récapitulatif des dons : 
*
- Delphine MINOIS (1oct par Paypal)
- Anonyme (30 sept par Paypal)
- Handicats (30 sept par Paypal)
- Anna-gael COUDOUING (29 sept par Paypal)
- Florence BOULARD (29 sept par Paypal)
- Julia STRACK (29 sept par Paypal)
- Céline DUBOIS (29 sept par Paypal)
- Yassine Ben Chouaieb (29 sept par Paypal)
- Charlène Mennesson (26 sept par Paypal)
- Antoinette (voie postale)
- Mlle WITMANN (voie postale)
- Karine Schulze (voie postale)
- Marie VALADI (voie postale)
- Sabrina BARATA (voie postale)

= 279 Euros de dons

_Milles mercis aux donateurs, merci pour votre générosité
_
*RESTE* *27 EUROS** A PAYER
*
**************************************************  **********


*Merci beaucoup pour le petit HEAVEN
*

HEAVEN, avant son accident


HEAVEN, chez le vétérinaire après son accident 


Vidéo de HEAVEN, chez le vétérinaire : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater


_Vous pouvez suivre le déroulement du sauvetage de HEAVEN et les autres ici : https://www.facebook.com/events/1417...94486/?fref=ts_

----------


## Marine39

Personne pour participer au sauvetage de ce petit bout ?

HEAVEN, le petit noir et blanc, avant son accident

----------


## LullaBelle

Je vous envoie quelques euros ce soir via Paypal.
Pauvre petit coeur. Il faut rester positif, la petite chatonne d'une amie s'est fait écraser la moelle épinière il y a quelques mois par un gros chien, et le véto disait aussi que ce serait irréversible et qu'elle allait rester paralysée du train arrière. Mais elle l'a beaucoup fait travailler, tous les jours, et aujourd'hui elle commence à récupérer un peu de sa mobilité. Ça évolue doucement, mais ça évolue. Le tout va être de le faire travailler assidument.

----------


## manue-teuf

Paiement de 15 euros envoyé à l'instant via Paypal !  Merci d'avoir sauvé ce petit cur !

----------


## Marine39

Merci beaucoup LullaBelle et manue-teuf, c'est très généreux de votre part. 

LullaBelle, le petit va aller chez Alysson de HANDICATS, elle s'y connait bcp en chat handicapé. Si il a possibilité de récupérer, il sera avec la personne qui le stimulera et le fera progresse au mieux. Merci pour votre témoignage, ça donne de l'espoir !

----------


## Calymone

Allez, un ptit coup de pouce les Rescuens !
Même si c'est pas Handi'cats qui fait cet appel à dons, j'aimerais malgré tout que Marine et ces "collègues de nourrissage" soient soutenues ...
Heaven sera bientôt sur la route pour me rejoindre d'ici quelques heures, encore une vie de sauvée, encore une belle solidarité ...

Regardez sa bouille, il a des frères et soeurs, des "cousins" encore à la rue, qui risquent de finir comme lui, parce que pas de fonds pour les prendre en charge !!

Doit on vraiment laisser crever des chatons dehors à cause de l'argent !!!

Les filles ont stériliser les mamans, il n'y aura plus de bébés sur place, alors sauvons ceux qui restent !!


 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Marine39

Bonjour à tous, 

Voici la facture pour le petit Heaven... 306 Euros à régler. Tant que cette somme ne sera pas réglée, nous ne pourrons pas identifier les autres chatons et donc pas les faire adopter :s

----------


## Calymone

Il faudrait lister les dons reçux pour cette facture, au fur et à mesure que vous les recevez, comme ça, les gens savent ou on en est, et que leur don a bien été noté/reçu  ::

----------


## Marine39

Oui, c'est ce que j'ai fais  :Smile:  (tout en haut dans le 1er post)

----------


## Calymone

J'ai envoyer un don de 20€ par Paypal cette AM  :: 

Ca y est, le petit Heaven est arrivé !!
Ce nom lui va comme un gant !!! Il est tombé du ciel, ce petit ^^

Il a été un amour pendant toute la route, merci à Thierry et à Marianne pour le trajet !!
J'ai retrouver Marianne à la gare, bouchon était assis dans sa caisse, à regarder voler les papillons ... Je l'ai trouver déjà très détendu, pour un chaton qui venait de changer 2 fois de "mains" et faire train + route en voiture !!

Avons remercier tata Marianne, et sommes partis vers la maison ... J'ai pris la caisse sur me genoux et ouvert la boite, il c'est précipiter au bord pour me grimper dessus :shock: , il avait la vessie pleine, car pas vidé depuis le matin, du coup je lui ai expliquer qu'il devait rester dans sa caisse, jusqu'à ce que je la lui vidange en arrivant (sinon il aurait vider sa vessie sur moi ^^), il a jouer comme un petit fou tous le long de la route, réclamer des caresses à Clément ...

En arrivant, je lui ai vidanger la vessie, il n'a rien dit, puis je l'ai installer dans sa cage, il a fait rapidement le tour, et découvert tous ses joujoux, alors là, la révélation ^^ Il a fait le fou avec tous les joujoux un par un, à ce rouler dans tous les sens etc...
Comme il a déjà fait une semaine de quarantaine chez le véto, il n'en a que pour une semaine de cage, et après, à lui la liberté ! :sunny: 

Du coup, il joue sur pratiquement toutes les photos ^^


Dans la voiture :




Habituellement, les sols rugueux type moquette sont à proscrire pour les paraplégiques (risque de plaies de frottement etc...) simplement, je lui ai mis un tapis de douche, que Vélia m'avait donner, car il à l'air de récupérer un peu de la patte droite, donc un sol rugueux l'aidera à ce dresser sur cette patte plus facilement, si ca doit arriver  :: 


















RDV demain chez ma véto !

----------


## Marine39

Milles merci pour les photos du petit bout ! Je suis contente et rassurée de le savoir chez vous. Je ne me lasse pas de regarder les photos  ::

----------


## Calymone

VIDEO : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x15dl30_p9303738

----------


## Karine5424

J'ai expédié ce jour un chèque de 5 euros (l'ai aussi indiqué sur le groupe facebook, Karinou Yalc...)

----------


## Marine39

Encore merci Karine, c'est très gentil de votre part  :Smile: 

*A ce jour, nous avons récolté 164 Euros de dons grâce à votre générosité. 
*
*Il nous manque encore 142 Euros pour pouvoir payer la facture du petit miraculé. 
*
_Il n'y a pas de petit don, quelques euros nous seront d'une grande aide !_

----------


## Calymone

Ma véto a fait la connaissance de Baby Heaven hier !

Elle l'a trouvé très joyeux et joueur, pas perturbé pour un sous ^^.
Elle a bien regarder, en effet, en plus de la colonne qui est touchée, il a une fracture du bassin.
A la manipulation, il a une petite douleur au niveau du bas du dos (au dessus du bassin) mais son accident est récent, c'est donc tout à fait normal.

Par rapport à son incontinence, le premier jour, j'ai pu lui vidanger un tout petit peu, mais c'est vrai que sa vessie est tellement minuscule, que j'ai pu vider que quelques gouttes, hier matin, j'ai carrément eu l'impression que sa vessie était vide, j'en ai parler à ma véto, et en effet, Hheaven n'est pas incontinent par vessie pleine, mais incontinent permanent.

L'incontinence par vessie pleine, c'est comme Ycar, Guimauve ou Fanette, la vessie ce rempli, et fini par s'évacuer naturellement par trop plein, on peut alors vidanger à la main et dans ce cas, si c'est vidanger correctement et 3 fois par jour, il n'y a pas de fuite le reste du temps.

L'incontinent permanent, lui, évucuera l'urine au fur et à mesure qu'elle entre dans la vessie, l'urine ne stagne donc pas (bonne chose) par contre, il va uriner pratiquement en continue derrière lui, le port d'une couche me parait inévitable, donc ! Au niveau des selles, elles s'évacuent naturellement, sans besoin d'assistance de ma part  :: 

Il n'a aucune sensibilité profonde dans les pattes, j'avais déjà fait le test, et ma véto aussi, les chances de récupération sont donc quasi nules (pour ne pas dire complètement nules aux yeux de tous les vétos), il verra malgré tout l'Osthéo/magnétiseuse, et cela ne m'empêchera pas de lui faire de la réeducation douce, car on ne s'arrêtera pas à ça (Barnum non plus ne devait jamais remarcher ... :innocentange: )

Il lui arrive malgré tout de s'aider de sa patte arrière droite, c'est à la fois un reflexe nerveux (incontrôlé), mais cela vient aussi surement du fait qu'il contrôle les reflexes au niveau de sa cuisse (car le "réseau" nerveux n'est pas le même pour le contrôle flexion/extension/reflexes proprioceptifs et connexion neuro que pour le fait de contôler un (micro) mouvement de la patte, et donc à priori ce serait ces premières fonctions qui seraient touchées et donc devenues impossibles), j'espère que vous m'avez comprise, moi je me comprends, c'est le principale.

Je n'avais pas l'appareil photo à portée de main, hier soir quand je suis aller faire un câlin à tous le monde, alors vous n'aurez pas de photos ...
Par contre, j'avais mon portable, donc j'ai fais une vidéo, pour ses fans :heart: 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x15...e-joue_animals

----------


## Titipa87

Je trouve  de + en + les chats handicapés mignon ♥ C'est vrais qu'ils ont quelque chose que les autres n'ont pas  :Smile:  

Ps : J'en ai profité pour regarder Fanette courir  ::

----------


## Marine39

Merci pour les nouvelles du petit Heaven. Toujours aussi vif, éveillé et joueur  :Smile:

----------


## Marine39

Nous avons besoin de vous les amis, il nous reste encore 142 Euros à régler pour les soins de Heaven. 

Cette facture non acquittée nous bloque pour identifier les 10 autres chatons du même site que Heaven et ainsi les proposer à l'adoption... 

N'hésitez pas à partager autour de vous

----------


## Marine39

Merci à tous les donateurs, il nous manque plus que 27 Euros pour payer la facture de Heaven !

----------


## mariecaro

bonjour .merci à vous tous je viens de faire un petit don paypal.il ne manquera plus grand chose pour soigner cet adorable chaton.calymone un grand merci à vous pour votre gentilesse.calins à vos petits protégés.merci... ::

----------


## Marine39

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide mariecaro !

----------


## Calymone

*Bonsoir à tous,
 allez, cette fois nous participons au concours "Jooky" le 1er lot atteint a chaque fois pratiquement 500 euros ...
 Alors SVP, motivez vous, ainsi que vos proches, et venez faire juste 1 clique par jour pour le bel Heaven !!

http://www.jooky.fr/c/137140/#.UlxXmxBmNmp

 Merci infiniment, n'oubliez pas, 1 vote par compte Facebook TOUS LES JOURS !!*Au profit d'Handi'cats, pour les soins d'Heaven ...

----------


## Titipa87

Tu devrais essayer de faire un événement fb , ça marche bien ...

----------


## Calymone

Oui, ca va être fait  :: 
D'abord, je contact tous mes /// contact et les harcèle pour voter ^^ 
Mais ca va venir, je vous donnerais le lien ensuite !

----------


## Anaïs

le lien pour le concours sur le FB RESCUE : https://www.facebook.com/forum.rescu...51925920484885

----------


## Calymone

MERCI  ::

----------


## Titipa87

Ouiii , Killy va jusqu'à faire apparaître en haut  ::

----------


## Anaïs

il manque pas grand chose pour passer en tête, faudrait que les gens partagent un peu plus et on y serait rapidement  :Smile:

----------


## Calymone

Merci beaucoup Killy, et RESCUE pour votre soutient pour Heaven et Handi'cats, suis toute émue !!

Hier soir j'étais totalement démoralisée parce que peu de vote, ce soir me voilà reboostée !!

Merci beaucoup, vraiment.

----------


## Tacha

Oui merci pour Heaven ! Allez, les gens, votez pour lui. C'est un amour de chaton  ::

----------


## Chenille

Heaven vient de passer premier :Pom pom girl: 

(si ça reste serré d'ici là, faudrait envoyer des sms le dernier jour car c'est ce que la canadienne risque de faire...)

----------


## Calymone

Allez, on est à 10 votes d'écart, votez et partagez svp, tous les jous !!

----------


## Titipa87

Rhooo ,   2 ème ! 

On oublie pas le 'tit chou  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Calymone

On était 1er cette AM ... Et là je viens de rentrer, on est repasser 2ième grrrrr !!!
On a 100 votes de retard ......

----------


## Chenille

200 maintenant  :Frown:  Sans pitié quoi

----------


## Calymone

Ah ça, sans pitié, je te l'accorde ...  :: 
Tout ça pour "voyager" . . ! ! !

----------


## Chenille

Faut aller recruter sur les forum ados  ::

----------


## Calymone

Je fais déjà de l'échange de votes, d'ailleurs je cherche des gens pour m'aider, ca prends du temps, et je cherche quelqu'un qui sache bien ce servir de Facebook, qui ait du temps (donc qui ne travail pas ou est en vacances).

----------


## Pialof

Il est à nouveau premier !!!!!!!! il reste encore 17 jours et s'est très serré ; alors allez-y, votez pour lui. Je pense comme Chenille qu'il faudra envoyer des SMS le dernier jour

----------


## Calymone

Merci, j'ai peur que beaucoup de gens aient voter le premier jour et puis après plus rien ...

Je passe mon temps à relancer tous le monde, mais c'est dur, peu de votes !!

----------


## Pialof

Remettez le lien tous les jours, on vote plus facilement si on n'a pas besoin de le chercher ou mieux créez un post pour demander aux gens de voter car dans le titre ça n'apparait pas

----------


## Calymone

On a pas le droit de créer un post juste pour les votes ici  ::

----------


## leeloolulu

il est toujours 2e.. je viens de voter pour lui!! on garde le moral et on mobilise tous ses contacts!!

----------


## Anaïs

allez on oublie pas le petit Heaven  ::

----------


## Titipa87

Bah moi je suis en vacances depuis ce soir ! Faut dire , à quoi ça lui servira à la canadienne ...

----------


## Calymone

> Bah moi je suis en vacances depuis ce soir ! Faut dire , à quoi ça lui servira à la canadienne ...


Ca veut dire que tu veux bien m'aider à faire l'échange de votes ?
Plus on sera de folles ... ^^

La Canadienne .... Elle veut voyager et/ou ce payer des trucs avec l'argent ...  ::

----------


## Titipa87

Ok par contre le compte   ça sera au nom de ma soeur (j'ai supprimé mon compte jooky par erreur )

----------


## Calymone

Bbah, il faut surtout un compte Facebook pour les échanges  :: 
Ajoutes moi sur Facebook, et je t'explique

Alysson Sallandre Handi'cats

----------


## Titipa87

Je sais mais je n'ai plus le droit d'en refaire un ^^ Je leur ai envoyé un message ...
Je t'ajoute  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Invitation envoyée !

----------


## Titipa87

Edit

----------


## Calymone

Un groupe qui est interdit ?

----------


## Calymone



----------


## Titipa87

Edit

----------


## Calymone

Il ne nous manque que 20 votes pour passer premier !!!

Et visiblement, contrairement aux autre jours, ou à cette heure là, on est a pas moins de 200 votes d'écart, notre "adversaire" principale a bien du mal à faire voter les gens, du coup, seulement 20 votes d'écart, c'est maintenant qu'il faut montrer qu'on est là !!!

----------


## Rose78

Ca y'est il est premier  ::  J'ai partagé sur mon Facebook.

----------


## Titipa87

1 er !!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La canadienne a 8 000 abonnés , pas étonnant  ::

----------


## Calymone

Non, elle a 8000 abonnés sur son compte perso, mais elle en a 29000 sur sa page pro !!

----------


## Titipa87

Mais elle fait quoi dans la vie ?

----------


## Calymone

Photographe pro, tape son nom sur Google, tu verra  ::

----------


## Titipa87

Heaven est 1er ! Qui peut aider sur fb ?

----------


## Titipa87

Heaven est repassé 2 ème ! Venez tous voter , qui peut aider sur fb ?

----------


## Tacha

VOTEZ POUR HEAVEN !!!!!!!!!!!
Une fois par jour et si vous demandez ne serait qu'à un de vos amis de voter également cela nous permettrait peut-être de gagner 
 ::

----------


## Calymone

Bonjour à tous,

 Je voulais faire un  point sur le concours, car il ce trouve, que celui ci prends des  proportions particulièrement écoeurantes, je subis des insultes et  diffamation de la part de notre "concurrente n°1" et de ses amis sur le  concours Jooky et sur certaines pages Facebook, certains d'entre vous  prennent ma défense, et je vous en remercie, simplement, je vous demande  de ne plus répondre aux insultes et autres, car ca va trop loin, tout  cela me touche beaucoup, et je trouve leur comportement des plus  irrespectueux et puérile !!
 C'est seulement un CONCOURS. Et c'est en train de ce transformer en règlement de compte.
 Tout cela m'affecte vraiment, nous nous donnons tous beaucoup de mal ...
 Montrons leur plutôt, qu'on est plus actif pour voter, que pour insulter les gens.
 Merci de faire passer le message, et n'oubliez pas de voter, svp ...

http://www.jooky.fr/c/137140/#.UmUGthD85yA

----------


## Titipa87

Ne t'inquiète pas  , je  ne me rabaisse pas à "ça" même si ça me dégoûte de voir des personnes qui offrent des boosts juste pour lui payer des choses qui lui serviront 1 semaines et qui finiront à la poubelle ... Alysson , il ne faut pas se rabaisser à tout ça , tu as une grande "team" derrière toi , qui te soutient , tu as quelque chose qu'elle n'aura jamais , la joie de voir le soir , tes petits protégés à qui tu consacres tout ! 
*C'est pour ça qu'on ne lâche rien !* 

Courage  ::

----------


## Chenille

Faudrait aller voir du côté des ses "détracteurs"  :: 
C'est bas, mais vu le comportement apparemment...
Ça me  ::  qu'il y ait autant de Gens à voter pour une personne égoïste plutôt qu'une asso altruiste
Et en plus "ça" maintenant, ça me laisse sans doigts

----------


## Anaïs

comme on dit chez moi "qui fait le malin, tombe dans le ravin"  :: 
elle va tomber, comptez sur moi  ::

----------


## Chenille

Elle aura quand même 150€ (dont elle aurait pu se contenter dès le début), ce qui est déjà bien trop

----------


## Anaïs

ben elle se payera un joli tableau des Baléares à afficher dans son salon.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Anaïs

attention, une fine stratège de la concurrence qui se doute pas que l'ennemi peut la lire :




> Peut  être que si elle ne te voit plus augmenter elle va croire que tu as  baisser les bras et donc ne va plus augmenter non plus, et donc toi tu  avs revenir en force le dernier jour !!


bref, on reste en bloc pour Heaven  ::

----------


## Calymone

C'est en France qu'elle veut venir :P

Merci à tous, c'est gentil ... Quand je lis les choses qui sont dites ... M'enfin ... Mieux vaut ce batte pour tenter de trouver des votes :P

----------


## Anaïs

ah bah si elle veut je lui envoie une carte postale de la Tour Eiffel. 

non mais c'est bien qu'elle ait ce comportement, elle nous aide encore plus.

----------


## Calymone

Oui je trouve, c'est comme noter "je ne continue plus ... j'arrête, ca me fatigue", ouais, comme ça elle aura moins l'air con quand elle perdra :P

Oui j'ai pris de l'assurance entre ce matin où j'était totalement déprimée et franchement blessée et maintenant, mais bon ...

Je peux vous le dire, je pense ??

Heaven récupère de la motricité dans sa patte arrière droite, pour l'instant, ce n'est pas de la marche à proprement parler, mais il s'en sert comme appuie, sait la ramener en position pratiquement "normale" et tout à l'heure, je l'ai vu ce gratter l'oreille avec ... Ca veut dire qu'il y a une connexion neuro ...
Je lui fais des massages et de la réeducation douce chaque soir, je pense que l'aide aussi à ce remuscler ...
C'est encore "incertain" et il faut le voir tous les jours pour s'en rendre compte, et attention, y'a rien qui dit qu'il remarchera, au moins sur 3 pattes, mais chaque petit progrès est une victoire !!


Le voilà, avec sa coupine Hulotte, aveugle et atteinte de troubles neurologique, le grand amour entre eux 2 :

----------


## Anaïs

oh mais c'est magnifique comme progrès  :: 
même s'il remarche pas, et que ça lui sert déjà à se gratter l'oreille, c'est tout bénéf !  :: 

petit chou  ::

----------


## Titipa87

J'adore ton humour Killy , je pourrai copier tes blagues  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> *ah bah si elle veut je lui envoie une carte postale de la Tour Eiffel.* 
> 
> non mais c'est bien qu'elle ait ce comportement, elle nous aide encore plus.


 ::

----------


## Elfenyu

Courageux petit bout.

Je vote tous les jours et concernant les attaques, tu t'en fous.
Tu es soutenue par des personnes qui savent ce que tu fais, ne perds pas ton temps et ton moral avec eux.
C'est d'une intelligence un tel comportement....

Je viens de voir qu'il est 1er :: 
On va pas se laisser faire ! ::

----------


## Calymone

Marchi a toi ^^
On es premiers, mais il faut creuser l'écart encore et encore ...

On oublie pas de voter !!

http://www.jooky.fr/c/137140/#.UmZOoxD85yB


MERCI à tout ceux qui ce donnent du mal pour Heaven, je suis vraiment reconnaissante !!

----------


## Rose78

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
>  Je voulais faire un  point sur le concours, car il ce trouve, que celui ci prends des  proportions particulièrement écoeurantes, je subis des insultes et  diffamation de la part de notre "concurrente n°1" et de ses amis sur le  concours Jooky et sur certaines pages Facebook, certains d'entre vous  prennent ma défense, et je vous en remercie, simplement, je vous demande  de ne plus répondre aux insultes et autres, car ca va trop loin...


 C'est clair !  Il ne faut pas lire ce qu'écrivent ces genres de personnes ni se rabaisser à leur niveau en leur répondant ! Tu vaux bien mieux que ça ! Alors laissons là à sa connerie et continuons à voter et à partager !!! Heaven est premier c'est la seule chose importante !

----------


## Calymone

*Heaven fait des progrès, et il vous les montre, regardez sa patte arrière droite  :

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x16...rogres_animals



Ce soir, avec l'une de mes bénévoles, nous étions assises à l'infirmerie avec Heaven et Hulotte en train de les papouiller et de discuter, d'un eul coup Heaven c'est levé sur ses 4 pattes, a et marcher tout à fait naturellement sur 1 mètre ... On a ps compris ce qu'il lui arrivait O_O Et puis il c'est remis en position "paraplégique" et ne l'a jamais refait !!

 N'oubliez pas de continuer à voter pour lui, dans une heure, ceux qui ont déjà voter pourront réitérer !!

http://www.jooky.fr/c/137140/#.UmbpbhD85yA*- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je cite Gaëlle, ma bénévole, qui était présente :

"Oui je confirme Alysson on la bien vu... Et le miracle fut... Comme quoi rien n'est jamais joué.."

----------


## Chenille

Ah mais c'est bien parti pour les votes et pour lui aujourd'hui  :: 

Une petite pensée pour les autres félins mal en point de la liste, pensez aussi à eux  ::

----------


## Elfenyu

Impressionnant Heaven ... Courageux, nouvelles prouesses, il promet ce petit bout !  :: 

Allez on partage, on diffuse, on clique, et on n'oublie pas ! ::

----------


## Calymone

Il FAUT continuer de ce mobiliser, et continuer de creuser l'écart, notre concurrente nous prépare un truc pas drôle pour la fin, il faut qu'on soit armés, et qu'on ait pris la maximum d'avance d'ici là !!!!

Allez allez allez !!!

----------


## Tacha

Continuez à voter pour Heaven. Il faut que nous prenions le plus d'avance possible. Allez, pour HEAVEN le super battant !!! 
 :Pom pom girl:

----------


## LeSud

Je vote tous les jours pour le petit père.
Par contre, j'ai voulu faire voter ma mère avec son compte Facebook (_elle ne s'en sert jamais, mais là, elle était partante_), et... impossible. Il fallait que son compte Facebook soit certifié, d'après ce qu'elle m'a dit. Mon compte perso n'est pas certifié, et pourtant, je peux voter. Je ne sais même pas ce qu'ils appellent un compte Facebook certifié...

----------


## Calymone

En fait, Jooky n'accepte pas les comptes très récents  :: 
Sinon, chacun pourait créer des comptes à l'infini pour ce faire plus de votes  ::

----------


## LeSud

Merci pour l'info, _Calymone_. Tout s'éclaire, du coup: le Facebook de ma mère est très récent, contrairement au mien.

----------


## Titipa87

Il faut indiquer son nº de tel sur fb  ::

----------


## LeSud

Je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir fourni mon numéro de téléphone, lors de la création de mon compte Facebook. Mais c'est fort possible que je l'ai fait à l'époque de la création de mon compte, et que je ne m'en souvienne pas.  :: 
Merci pour l'info, en tout cas, _Ttipa87_.

----------


## Titipa87

Moi ça va plus vite , je prends celui de ma soeur  ::

----------


## Tacha

Votez pour Heaven !!! Il ne faut pas perdre notre avance !!!!!

----------


## Calymone

Heaven fait son petit bonhomme de chemin ... Il fait des progrès avec ses pattes, de plusen plus.

Il marche sur 3 pattes assez souvent, ca n'est jamais parfait, bien sur, et assez aléatoire, mais bon, l'essentiel est là !!

Première vidéo (désolée pour le torticolis !), on ce demande qui est handicapé dans l'histoire, hein !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTGBsfWiY4g










Et le voilà, entrain de marcher sur 3 pattes !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5F0U...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Chenille

Ça va être difficile de rattraper les presque 3000 votes de différence là  ::

----------


## Tacha

Ce n'est pas parce que nous avons de l'avance qu'il faut lâcher ! Heaven est prêt du but, c'est un battant alors il faut se mobiliser jusqu'à la dernière seconde. Pour Heaven, ce petit battant, votez !  ::

----------


## pipsy

Je la trouve splendide cette petite vidéo. Bien sur pour les progrès d'Heaven mais aussi pour tout ce qu'elle représente d'amour, de travail et de dévouement.

----------


## Calymone

Merci beaucoup, Pipsy ^^

Heaven continue ses progrès, je pense (et je souligne le PENSE) que bientôt il marchera complètement sur 3 pattes ...

----------


## Titipa87

Ça serait super  ::

----------


## Calymone

Nnotre concurrente vient de prendre 300 votes en quelques dizaines de minutes ... Il ne faut pas ce fier aux apparence, elle attendait le dernier moment pour tenter de rettraper le retard ... il faut CONTINUER de voter, en masse, et de partager, et de harceler, demain c'est le dernier jour, et le concours termine à 21h ...
Ne croyez pas que 3000 votes ca n'est pas facilement rattrapable, cette fille a des relations, qui ont elles même beaucoup de contacs/membres/fans, elle fait appel à eux depuis quelques heures, et ca se voit !!

----------


## Chenille

Ça m’écœure qu'autant de Gens puissent vouloir sucrer des sous à une asso (parce que c'est ça en gros)
Et qu'elle puisse avoir la conscience tranquille...
 ::

----------


## Chenille

4000 votes de différence  :: 

Pensez à jaimer "*Iris*" également, qu'elle reste dixième  ::

----------


## Calymone

Je ne peux plus, j'ai épuiser tous mes votes ...

----------


## Elfenyu

J'espère qu'Heaven va gagner !J'ai voté tous les jours et je viens de le faire.
Que de coups bas lors de ce concours ....

Je croise les doigts et mes loulous les pattounes à la maison pour lui et toi ! 

ALLEZ VOTEZ ! !  Onvitez tous vos amis, c'est juste un clic ! Merci

----------


## framboise

Voté pour Heaven et Iris 

lien d' Iris : http://www.jooky.fr/c/137341/#.Unfm7PldDss

----------


## LeSud

Depuis le début, je vote aussi tous les jours pour _Heaven_ et _Iris_. J'ai fait le forcing auprès des copains qui ont Facebook, et ils votent aussi. 
On y croit, on y croit, on y croit.

----------


## Tacha

On continue !!! Il ne reste plus qu'un peu plus d'une heure et on y est !!! ALLEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZ HEAVEN  ::

----------


## Giemma

Calymone, je viens de t'envoyer de nouveaux codes, aller! Heaven doit gagner  ::

----------


## Pialof

Ouf c'est fini !!!!!!!!!!!!! et le petit coeur a gagné  ::  Bravo

----------


## Chenille

:Pom pom girl: 

J'en connais une qui a gardé tous ses codes pour le prochain concours  ::

----------


## Calymone

Mille merci à tous nos votants, à tous ceux qui ont soutenus Heaven et Handi'cats !!! Malgré les insultes, les coups bas et les mensonges qui ont été colportés par la "concurrence" sur leur pages perso etc... On y est arrivés, et sans trop de boosts, contrairement à ce qu'il a été dis et redis, toujours chez la concurrence !! Un très grand MERCI à RESCUE et son équipe, d'avoir diffuser sur son forum très connu et très fréquenté, merci à tous ms petits "lutins" qui ce reconnaitrons, merci à tous ceux qui ce sont donnés du mal pour Heaven !!
Je ne peux citer tous le monde, car j'en oublierais, mais MERCI !!

Nina ma petite soeur, et Heaven ... 



PS : Chenille, c'est exactement ça !!

----------


## Elfenyu

OUAIS ! ! !  :: 
Je suis contente de lire ça, c'est mérité !
Bravo petit Heaven.

Qu'est-ce qu'il est craquant ce petit chaton courageux.
Ca fera pas de mal à ton asso ces gains. ::

----------


## Tacha

Merci à tous pour notre petit bout si courageux !

----------


## mariecaro

merci calymone pour vos bons soins pour heaven.il est adorable et courageux. ::

----------


## Giemma

Bravo!!!!

----------


## MissCroft

super, j'ai voté tous les jours !

----------


## Titipa87

Bravo !  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## coch

::

----------


## Calymone

Qui est ce p'tit cochon d'inde sur 3 pattes, hmmm ?








Nous  avons vu le véto aujourd'hui ... Il nous fait une infection au niveau  du pénis et autour, comme il ne peut pas porter de couches, celui ci  frotte au sol, donc antibios et désinfection de la zone 2 fois par jour  ...

----------


## Chenille

Merdoum... Et sa 4e patte, elle ne s'abîme pas en traînant  ::

----------


## Calymone

Il y a du mieux aussi pour sa quatrième patte ... Maintenant, comme l'articulation est ankylosée, je sais pas trop cque ca va donné, mais il s'en sert de béquille, et pour l'instant, aucun escarre ni plaie de frottement  :: 

Et son soucis de "zizi" ne l'empêche pas de faire pipi, d'ailleurs il y a AUSSI de l'amélioration de ce côté, car quand il est arrivé, il était incontinent constant, c'est à dire que l'urine "sortait" d'elle même au fur et à mesure qu'elle entrait dans la vessie, sans possibilité de vidanger ...
Alors que maintenant, je peux lui vidanger une grande partie, ce qui est bon signe, car sa veut dire que le sphyncter c'est un peu refermé et retiens l'urine ...  Ca demande par contre beaucoup plus de précaution, car l'urine ne doit pas stagner trop longtemps dans la vessie (infection urinaires etc...) donc il faut BIEN vidanger  ::

----------


## Titipa87

Calymon a quelque chose à nous dire ...  :: 
Je Lui remonte le post  ::

----------


## Calymone

J'ai retrouver Heaven pratiquement mort ce matin... :no: 

Quand je suis rentrée à l'infirmerie, ca m'a paru bizarre qu'il ne court pas pour me faire la fête comme chaque fois que j'y allais...

J'ai d'abord chercher un peu partout, et puis je suis aller à la chatterie, car il lui arrivait souvent ces derniers temps, de me suivre sans que je le vois là bas (une porte sépare les 2 pièces), et que je referme la porte en ne m'apercevant pas qu'il était là, il s'entendait très très bien avec tous les chats, aucun problème à ce sujet.

Pas de Heaven dans la chatterie, j'ai commencer à m'inquiéter ...
J'ai rechercher partout, et j'ai vu que le plaid à côté de la litière était relevé au dessus de celle ci, j'ai soulever, et j'ai vu ses petites pattes arrières étendues ...  ::  

J'ai vite soulever, et l'ai toucher, il a juste eu un petit "sursaut" à peine perceptible, je l'ai mis dans un panier à côté, il était complètement inconscient et clairement surement déjà parti => il bougeait à peine et il ne respirait plus...

Le temps de me retourner pour attraper un plaid pour le mettre au chaud, il ne bougeait déjà plus ...

Je ... je suis dans un état ... Je ne ne comprends pas ce qu'il lui est arrivé ...
C'était un petit bout plein de vie, toujours extrêmement joueur et prêt à faire n'importe quelle bêtise qui ce présente, il était copain avec tous le monde, et particulièrement Ploom, qui était avec eux en liberté depuis plusieurs jours, il mangeait très très bien, je devais même le rationner, car il était un peu grassouillet, aucun problème particulier, il n'avait plus de diarrhée depuis un moment, et faisait de belles selles, pas de soucis de vessie non plus ...
Il avait toujours cette infection de la peau autour du zizi, mais je lui faisais des bains de siège chaque jour, je désinfectais, et il étais sous antibios pour ça, c'était largement moins étendu, et j'ai du mal à croire que je l'ai perdu à cause de ça ...
J'ai retrouver deux petites marques de vomi jaune par terre 'de la bile) , aucun moyen de savoir si c'est de lui ou non, et ca ne veut franchement rien dire ...

Demain, nous amènerons son corps, pour incinération, mais je crois qu'avant, je vais demander une autopsie, je ne le fais que très rarement, mais là je ne comprends pas, c'est pire, de ne pas comprendre et de ne pas savoir ...

Je suis vraiment anéantie, je n'étais déjà pas bien ces derniers temps, avec toutes ces épreuves, mais là, je ... je ne sais pas, je ne comprends pas, lui qui cavalait sur ces 4 pattes, comme un petit fou, est parti rejoindre les étoiles ...

Je t'aime petit cochon d'inde, vraiment, on c'est battu toi et moi, je ne t'oublierais jamais ... ;'(

----------


## Titipa87

:: Tu me manqueras énormément , même ma mère en est triste

----------


## Oxo

Repose en paix petit bonhomme  :: 
La vie ne t'a pas épargné, mais tu n'as pas manqué d'amour et de soins  ::

----------


## Chenille

Inattendu et injuste...

Au revoir Heaven, tu y es sûrement maintenant

Courage Calymone

----------


## Wilo

peut être une embolie ? je suis très triste pour ce petit bout et pour Calymone qui s'est tant battue pour lui

----------


## Anaïs

je suis vraiment très triste d'apprendre cette nouvelle.
je m'étais beaucoup attachée à lui, je souriais intérieurement de le voir devenir une petite boule grassouillette, et j'aurais aimé le voir grandir, progresser encore ... j'imagine la douleur de Calymone et elle me fait frémir.
les bébés ne devraient pas avoir le droit de mourir  :Frown:

----------


## Cath'erine

Quelle tristesse c'est si soudain, je suivais son post sans rien dire, petit bout courageux  :: 
Que dire ... pas grand chose car il n'y a pas de mot pour traduire toutes les émotions, courage Calymone, courage aussi à ta petite soeur Nina
RIP doux Heaven  ::

----------


## leeloolulu

Plein de courage Calymone :: .. tu as tout fait pour lui mais la nature est cruelle.. bon voyage petit ange...

----------


## LeSud

Aucun mot de soutien ne sera assez fort pour amoindrir ta peine, _Calymone_, mais je t'envoie toutes mes pensées de réconfort.
Ce petit bout d'Heaven était si attendrissant, si courageux, qu'apprendre son envol pour le pays des anges m'a vraiment fait énormément de peine. Surtout après s'être autant battu pour s'en sortir.
Que ta petite âme si vaillante soit en paix là-haut, au paradis, bébé Heaven.

----------


## Titipa87

Idem que toi KILLY , je m'y étais beaucoup attaché à ce petit bébé surtout avec le concours JOOKY c'est bête mais c'est vraiment à partir de là que j'ai vraiment eu ce coup de coeur   ::

----------


## lna59

mille pensées Calymone.
RIP joli petit ange

----------


## Mizuhime

Etant passée par là très récemment, je ne peux qu'être d'autant plus touchée par ce départ là...
Y'a des morts qu'on s'explique pas, surtout après de tels progrès et une telle envie de vivre...

Killy a très bien dit la chose: "les bébés ne devraient pas avoir le droit de mourir"...


Plein de courage dans cette horrible épreuve et face à ce départ aussi brusque et incompréhensible...

----------


## Djynie

oh non... ::  Plein de pensées et de courage dans cette épreuve...

----------


## bouletosse

.... :: ....

----------


## Giemma

Calymone, je suis sincèrement désolée pour Heaven, ce p'tit bout qui nous a tous émus  ::  ... Je suis très triste pour lui et pour toi, plein de courage  ::

----------


## Elfenyu

Quelle tristesse ....

Je suis vraiment désolée pour Heaven, je ne peux te souhaiter que beaucoup de courage Calymone face à sa perte, terrible car inattendue.
J'ai lu la nouvelle sur Facebook et j'en suis restée le coeur serré : /

Un véritable élan de solidarité s'était tissé autour de ce merveilleux et ô combien courageux petit bout de chaton.Le concours avait été gagné, Heaven avait su conquérir le coeur de tellement de personnes ici et ailleurs.
Je suis triste d'apprendre sa mort, il s'est vaillement battu et ses progrès nous ont tous étonnés et prouvés que la volonté de vivre n'a aucune limite !Malheureusement ça n'aura pas suffit.
Veille bien sur tes copains Handicats petit Heaven.
Bon courage Calymone .Merci pour tout ce que tu as fait pour lui, ton dévouement et ton sérieux sont comme toujours impressionnants.Grâce à toi il aura pu vivre un petit bout de vie, certes trop court mais entouré et choyé.

----------


## teddy82

:: Repose en paix joli petit ange

----------


## Pialof

Le petit coeur s'en est allé rejoindre les anges, sans crier gare. Ceux qui suivaient son évolution ne pouvaient se douter que devant tant de volonté, de courage et de joie de vivre se cachait un petit être fragile et si vulnérable. RIP petit coeur et beaucoup de courage à Calymone  ::

----------


## Calymone

Merci beaucoup à tous pour votre soutient.

----------


## coch

rip petit bout on est bien triste de cette nouvelle.

----------

